
Photos of Jupiter from Juno space probe (2018) - gok
https://physics-astronomyblog.blogspot.com/2019/02/nasas-1-billion-spacecraft-has-taken.html
======
arrayjumper
Original NASA links -

\-
[https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/juno/images/index.html](https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/juno/images/index.html)

\-
[https://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/Juno](https://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/mission/Juno)

\-
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/index.php?search=Juno](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/index.php?search=Juno)

~~~
elcomet
Are those the original black-and-white images? They also look colored (though
not as fanciful)

------
conistonwater
Nature is amazing, I wish I had these kinds of graphics settings in Kerbal
Space Program.

------
tjoff
[2019] (and the original pictures themselves from 2018).

Very cool but I was a bit disappointed that they didn't show/link to the
original black and white images.

------
bottled_poe
Is it just me or do some of those look surprisingly like fractal patterns?

~~~
elric
They remind me of Van Gogh's Starry Night.

------
papermachete
So there are several Earth-sized "Eyes of Jupiter"?

------
ggm
Disney fantasia painted background?

